# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Χήνα δεν περπατάει

## Tsalkos

Γειά σας παιδιά, πριν 2 μέρες πήρα μια αρσενική χήνα και σήμερα δεν περπατούσε και όλο ξάπλωνε ενώ τις προηγούμενες μέρες ήταν κανονικά και όταν το σπρώχνω λίγο για να περπατήσει κάνει σαν να μην ξέρει να περπατάει. Απ'ότι ξέρω είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία αλλά νομίζω όχι γέρικη. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## xrisam

Μήπως είναι υπέρβαρη η χηνα?

----------


## Παντελης χιος

Εμαθες τη ειχε η χηνα

----------

